# In loving memory of SkipsNightLady



## ImaFlashyBit (Feb 21, 2007)

Itâ€™s been six years since I lost you, 
And I still can picture that cloudy day.
I would give anything to go back, 
Just so we could have one more play.

You were my first love, 
And will never be replaced. 
I miss all the days we spent together, 
And all the times we raced.

We spent years together, 
Just me and you, 
As you took me to far off places, 
That no one ever knew.

We watched each other grow in time, 
You couldnâ€™t of been more patient.
You followed me here and carried me there,
Those rides, they seem so ancient.

We were more then best friends, we were partners, 
We were equal in both our eyes, 
When we were together, 
We could trail ride to the sky.

When I close my eyes I can picture you perfect, 
Those big brown eyes, black mane and tail, 
Your scent, your touch, your feel.
You were a beautiful bay, top of the line, full-scale.

The worst part was that cloudy day, 
When you were no longer here.
No chance for goodbye was probably the best, 
The pain would have been too severe.

I think about you often, 
Your with me all the time.
I know your up there waiting, 
For us to take a ride.


In Loving Memory of
SkipsNightLady
( 1980-2000 )


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww that was really beautiful! Really moving....

Did you right it?


----------



## ImaFlashyBit (Feb 21, 2007)

Actually I wrote it last year. So its been seven years now. Seems like you always have that one special horse that has touched you and you never forget them. And to me, that was Skips. I'm sure alot of other can relate to it.
Thank you for your comment :wink:


----------



## 411 (Jun 6, 2007)

Britney Spears Dildos Her Pussy!
http://www.theillegalsite.com/Watch?watch=

Paris Hilton , Panties sliding down a perfectly round ***!
http://www.theillegalsite.com/Watch?movie=

Mariah Carey Shows Juicy Knockers!
http://www.theillegalsite.com/Play?movie=

Jessica Alba , Her first big cock!
http://www.theillegalsite.com/WindowsMediaPlayer.asp?id=

Sarah M. Gellar Nude Posing Home Made!
http://www.theillegalsite.com/WindowsMediaPlayer.asp?id=


----------



## olihorse (May 22, 2007)

sooo beautiful so sweet! (so sad)


----------

